# For Sale - 25g/10g combo, trio of Koi Angel, and 10g w/ stand.



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Up for sell is my beloved 25g/10g combo.

25g include - tank, glass top, 30" 50/50 CF lighting system, Penguin 350, 150w Marineland Stealth heater, White sand-blasting sand/crushed coral, lots of shells, about 30-40lbs of Holey Rock, Manzanita branches, 3 females Brevis K, 1 Black Calvus, and 4 BBNs.

10g include - tank, glass top, 50w heater, white sand-blasting sand/crushed coral, manzanita branches, Penguin 100, Generic 90gph filter, 5lbs of Holey Rock, lots of shells, and trio of Gold Ocellatus.

Both are on a black stand with the 25g up top and 10g underneath.

Asking *$150.*

It's time to say good bye to my beloved angels.. They are outgrowing the 40g tank and it's not fair to them for me to keep them there.

I have had them since they were dime sized over a year ago, bought from Patrick in uptown. He's a local angel breeder and i know many members have bought from him as well. They have spawned three time, first time without the male and the other two time with the male but was not successful. They are in a slightly planted tank with 3 clown loaches, 3 yoyo loaches, 3 saes, and 2 abns.. so that orta tell you why they were unsuccessful. There are 2 females and 1 male.

Asking *$80*

10g with black hood/light, regent 10 filter, whisper 10i filter, black tahitian sand, 2 big lace rocks, about 10lbs of holey rocks, pvc pipes, terra cotta pots, and a couple of baby marbled crays.

It sits on a rolling stand with shelf underneath for storage. Also comes with a fairly new (used for 2 weeks) Penguin 150.

Asking *$55. *

All items are located in North Dallas. PM me for more pics. Thanks.


----------

